# Ottawa Remembrance Day



## jwsteele (8 Nov 2005)

Perhaps someone can tell me what the appropriate dress would be for this occasion.   I am ROTP...therefore I am not required to be on any sort of parade or even present at the Remembrance Day ceremony.   However, I obviously plan on attending.   Do I wear uniform (DEU's), a suit, or just casual clothing?  Also, if I should be wearing uniform, I suspect I will need to wear the long overcoat...do the rank slips go on the shoulders of that coat?


----------



## reccecrewman (8 Nov 2005)

For officers, the epaulets with rank are worn on the DEU overcoat.  For NCM's, they wear blank epaulets with their rank worn on shank pins which are located on the collars of the overcoat.  The NCM's blank epaulets have their Unit affiliation on them.  As for the coat being mandatory, I've brought mine to every Remembrance Day Parade I've ever been to, but never actually wore the thing.  The DEU looks much sharper (no matter how cold it is  ) without it.  

(Don't forget your Poppy  ;D)


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Nov 2005)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> (Don't forget your Poppy   ;D)



or your year of the veterans pin's. I know My unit is parading at the cenotaph in Vanier...I'm one of the Cenotaph Sentinels, so I will not be wearing a Gabardine....and those white gloves SUCK for the cold.

But a little bit of cold is a small price to pay for rememberance


----------



## kincanucks (9 Nov 2005)

You are a serving member of the CF and you will wear your DEUs and you don't need to ask permission to do so.  Find a service near you and attend.


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Nov 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You are a serving member of the CF and you will wear your DEUs and you don't need to ask permission to do so.   Find a service near you and attend.



As a reservist, if he is not signed in with his unit, or a specific parade, he is not technically on duty, and as per regs, must request permission from his Chain of Command to wear his DEUS. They will say yes.

Theoretically, he can just wear it, and will likely not be called on it, but say his RSM sees him, and knows for a fact that he's not signed in? Some people are picky when it comes to obeying, you know, regulations


----------



## Big Foot (9 Nov 2005)

He's not a reservist, he's ROTP.


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Nov 2005)

my bad...I was thinking reserves for some reason...

Don't know what the procedure is... What the hell, just go then, and if anyone says you shouldn't have, plead ignorance


----------



## kincanucks (10 Nov 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> As a reservist, if he is not signed in with his unit, or a specific parade, he is not technically on duty, and as per regs, must request permission from his Chain of Command to wear his DEUS. They will say yes.
> 
> Theoretically, he can just wear it, and will likely not be called on it, but say his RSM sees him, and knows for a fact that he's not signed in? Some people are picky when it comes to obeying, you know, regulations



Perhaps you should reread his post before you jack me up and please let me know where you see anything about him being a reservist.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Nov 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> my bad...I was thinking reserves for some reason...
> 
> Don't know what the procedure is... What the heck, just go then, and if anyone says you shouldn't have, plead ignorance



So, insert right foot. Use it for leverage to force the lower mandible open enough to insert the left foot also. 

You've got one year in the Reserves, make sure you know exactly what your talking about before you say something you may regret.


----------



## Gayson (10 Nov 2005)

Third word of the first sentence is "reservist".


----------



## Big Foot (10 Nov 2005)

Of which post? Third word of the first sentence in the post is "can".


----------



## Joe Blow (10 Nov 2005)

On another note.. I was hoping to make 'the pilgrimage' this year but can't make it after all (so I get to help keep the practice in my local community again this year ..no loss there just different  ).  

Out of curiosity, anyone going to make a special trip into Ottawa to attend?


----------



## buzgo (10 Nov 2005)

My parents are coming up from Hamilton, for a normal visit but also specifically to attend the ceremony at the War Memorial tomorrow. He was 8 CH from 57 - 65 ish. Spent a year deployedo on UNEF I.


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Nov 2005)

Hey look, I can fit a size 11 Combat in my mouth.

I'll apologize, didn't want to irk anyone, I was thinking RESO when I read the earlier posts for some reason


----------



## jwsteele (10 Nov 2005)

Thanks for the responses.   Anyone here been to the Ottawa ceremony before?   Have any good tips on where the best place to observe from is.   What time is best to get there?   Also, because I'm a CF member, should I be anywhere in particular or is it fine just to stand among the crowd?   And the poppy goes on the left lapel right?


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 Nov 2005)

Most of us congregate on the South end of the War Memorial plaza but you can see (what little there is to see) from the surrounding streets, too.  If you want a really good view take a room in either the Chateau Laurier or Westin - which I'm sure you can afford on a OCdt's salary   . 

Many of us will gather at the Army Officers' Mess after the service - there is a lunch, usually.  You, being an OCdt, are welcome to come along.  It is at 149 Somerset St W - a few (eight or so) blocks South of the War Memorial on Elgin Street, then East (left) on Somerset for a few steps - it's an old Victorian mansion on the left.


----------



## jwsteele (10 Nov 2005)

I'm full of questions now that I start thinking about things.  Because I'm in uniform when/who/what do I have to salute?  They never taught us much about the formalities of a ceremony like this.  I don't want to look like a goof while I'm in uniform...although I am an OCdt so I'm sure some of you don't think thats possible .  Anyway...any advice on the stuff I should be doing would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Infanteer (10 Nov 2005)

Hint - when not in formation, do it when everybody else does.  When in formation, wait for the order.


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 Nov 2005)

jwsteele said:
			
		

> I'm full of questions now that I start thinking about things.   Because I'm in uniform when/who/what do I have to salute?   They never taught us much about the formalities of a ceremony like this.   I don't want to look like a goof while I'm in uniform...although I am an OCdt so I'm sure some of you don't think thats possible .   Anyway...any advice on the stuff I should be doing would be greatly appreciated.



You can find the order of service on the Legion's web site at: http://www.legion.ca/asp/docs/feature/RemDay_e.asp

There are five main 'salute' points:

1.	When the GG arrives - Royal Salute
2.	Chanada
3.	Last Post
4.	Reveille
5.	God Save the Queen

If you join us in the Mess, here are a few (bloody near grandfatherly) hints.  They're free, take 'em for what they're worth:

"¢	The CDS and/or several other very senior officers may stop by.  They want to meet visitors, especially junior officers but: do not but in - join the group surrounding him/them - he, whichever he, will, in due course say hello.  Be polite, answer his questions, move on;

"¢	Watch what/how much you drink.  Over-indulged juniors are not amusing;

"¢	Do not be shy - do not be pushy.  Do not hang back in a corner; look for your cap badge/tie and join a group.  Enjoy yourself; and

"¢	OCdts are not expected to stand rounds of drinks - there's time for that when you get paid in real money.


----------



## jwsteele (10 Nov 2005)

Thanks very much for the tips.  I don't know if I'll have time to stop by the mess but it hadn't really crossed my mind before you mentioned it.  I think I will try and stop by though.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (10 Nov 2005)

> Out of curiosity, anyone going to make a special trip into Ottawa to attend?



My girlfriend wants me and her to drive down to Ottawa for the parade/ceremony.  Im not going in uniform though.  Just casual dress.  In case I can't make it to Ottawa, does anyone know where the ceremony will be held here in Montreal?


----------



## kincanucks (10 Nov 2005)

I think it is absolutely disgraceful that some _full-time _ CF members will not be or are contemplating not wearing their DEUs on this most solemn day.   I think this may because of one or all of four reasons:

1.   Not enough respect for those who have fought and died to keep us free;
2.   Too freaking lazy;
3.   No discipline instilled in them because of lazy and ineffective leadership; and/or
4.   Their DEUs don't fit anymore and because of their piss poor planning they did not order new ones in time (PC'd).

A bloody shame that for one freaking day some people can't make an effort.   Shameful.


----------



## Gouki (10 Nov 2005)

I've personally overheard a few people on my QL3 sister course complain about wearing them and actually trying to think of a way to get out of it. I couldn't believe my goddamn ears.


----------



## NCRCrow (10 Nov 2005)

I love to see leave passes on my desk for people trying to get out of parade.

I used to say go see the COXN and he can sign it.

Just watched Crash Land on CBC, that was pretty sad to watch fellow CF members going through agony. (before somebody jumps me, I know its on another thread). Thanks!

I went to my son's school today, it was a pretty cool ceremony. 

I like that guys casual dress statement.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (10 Nov 2005)

> 1.  Not enough respect for those who have fought and died to keep us free;
> 2.  Too freaking lazy;
> 3.  No discipline instilled in them because of lazy and ineffective leadership; and/or
> 4.  They are too fat to wear their DEUs.



...Or soldiers like me who don't yet have DEU's....  Try not to make such statements.  They don't reflect too well on your personality.


----------



## kincanucks (10 Nov 2005)

What there are none your size?


----------



## Lost_Warrior (10 Nov 2005)

Nope, there are plenty my size.  Unfortunately, i'm a rather new trooper, and in the reserves, you are not entitled to DEU's until you are fully qualified.  Since I became qualified, I found out that the supply depot in my area (Longpoint) is open at hours when I work.   I got a day off of work to get sized, but they told me that I had to wait for my clothing to come from Ottawa as that is their new policy.  They don't carry the clothing anymore.  They size me and then place the order and my clothing is sent from Ottawa.

I got a call stating that my clothing is ready, but I have unfortunately not been able to take more time off to head all the way down there to pick it up.   

Is that enough detail for you?


----------



## Lost_Warrior (10 Nov 2005)

But anyway.  As per my first request.  Does anyone know if/where the ceremony in Montreal will be held?


----------



## Big Foot (10 Nov 2005)

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/general/sub.cfm?source=feature/week2005/W05_events/W05_details&eventid=1931
I have no idea where Place du Canada is, but apparently there is one there.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (10 Nov 2005)

Place Du Canada is downtown montreal.   

Thanks.


----------



## Big Foot (10 Nov 2005)

Not a problem, bud. Besides, I know what you mean about not being able to go in uniform. Unfortunately I have my arm in a sling at the moment so needless to say I won't be wearing a uniform. Physio has said that if I'm supposed to wear a uniform, I gotta wear tracksuit :S I was supposed to be on parade in Ottawa, but I guess I can't be now. It sucks, but thats life.


----------



## condor888000 (11 Nov 2005)

Kilts look awesome, wish I had one, but alas, air doesn't really wear them except for our few pipers. Instead I get the joy of riding herd on 30 cadets at Beechwood cemetery and the Vanier legion tommorow. Oh joy........dumb cadets....


----------



## career_radio-checker (11 Nov 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> I think it is absolutely disgraceful that some CF members will not be or are contemplating not wearing their DEUs on this most solemn day.   I think this may because of one or all of four reasons:
> 
> 1.   Not enough respect for those who have fought and died to keep us free;
> 2.   Too freaking lazy;
> ...



Oh I'll were my DEU's alright and with a sense of pride, but that won't stop me from complaining about the DEUs I was issued.
In reference to #4 "They are too fat to wear their DEUs." Well, I'm not actually fat, in fact, those who know say I'm scrawny. I just had the worst tailor working at NDHQ. Feels like I'm wearing a corset. 
Secondly, at least for the Signal Corps, I believe our uniform is waaaaaaay under decorated. To the point where we look like a bell boy/girl. I think we should be like the Americans and plaster our uniforms like an antique shop showcase.

Of course I can get them replaced but is it worth the two times a year I wear DEUs? And besides, got to have something to complain about

Have a somber----appreciative------drunk with a vet (in that order) Remberance Day!


----------



## kincanucks (11 Nov 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> Nope, there are plenty my size.   Unfortunately, i'm a rather new trooper, and in the reserves, you are not entitled to DEU's until you are fully qualified.   Since I became qualified, I found out that the supply depot in my area (Longpoint) is open at hours when I work.     I got a day off of work to get sized, but they told me that I had to wait for my clothing to come from Ottawa as that is their new policy.   They don't carry the clothing anymore.   They size me and then place the order and my clothing is sent from Ottawa.
> 
> I got a call stating that my clothing is ready, but I have unfortunately not been able to take more time off to head all the way down there to pick it up.
> 
> Is that enough detail for you?



Sorry didn't see the R in front of the 011 and keep in up troop you will go far.


----------



## opcougar (5 Nov 2010)

Apart from Downtown celebrations, does anybody know of where to take part in this in the Orleans area of Ottawa? I am new in the city and want to try and avoid downtown

Cheers


----------



## Strike (5 Nov 2010)

To add on to the request, does anyone have the specifics to the locations AND timings of these services?  I know some start earlier and some later, and some you need to get to fairly early to get any type of view.


----------



## Old Sweat (5 Nov 2010)

Strike

The service at the National War Memorial starts sometime around 1030. You should probably be there between 0930 and 1000 to get a place within sight of the area.

Here in Kemptville I walk four blocks and have a great view of our war memorial. Following that I stroll two blocks to the local Legion and have a few beers with the troops from Petawawa here for the service. (Warning - last year the coy comd and CSM knew the planimal.) If anybody wants to come out and slum, I'll buy the first one. Just send a PM and I'll send directions.


----------



## begbie (5 Nov 2010)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Apart from Downtown celebrations, does anybody know of where to take part in this in the Orleans area of Ottawa? I am new in the city and want to try and avoid downtown
> 
> Cheers



The Legion on Taylor Creek Drive in Orleans usually has a ceremony.  Outside of the Legion, there is a memorial where a parade takes place.  Usually, it's the local reserve CER unit that does the parade.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Nov 2010)

Strike said:
			
		

> To add on to the request, does anyone have the specifics to the locations AND timings of these services?  I know some start earlier and some later, and some you need to get to fairly early to get any type of view.



NMC REMEMBRANCE DAY CEREMONY

Beechwood Cemetetary Pde forms up in FUP at 1000 - 1015 hrs and marches on at 1040 hrs.  Vigil is mounted at 1045 hrs.


----------



## HavokFour (5 Nov 2010)

Pretty sure there's a ceremony of some sort in Cumberland at their war memorial. I'm not to sure though, but I'm going to probably swing by there anyway and pay respects (great uncle is one of the boys listed on it, killed in Korea).


----------



## George Wallace (5 Nov 2010)

There is also a ceremony in Barhaven, but I don't have any details.


----------



## Cdnleaf (5 Nov 2010)

I attended the ceremony at the War Museum (DEUs) with my mom last year.  It was special as my grandfather WW2 Vet had just passed away last October.  Free entrance to the museum on Remembrance Day (not that it matters.)  The ceremony was great and they had a meal after; Friends Of The War Museum provided vouchers for Vets and Serving Members.


----------



## dapaterson (9 Nov 2010)

Other Ottawa Remembrance Day locations:



> The main Remembrance Day Ceremony will be held at 1055 hrs on the 11th of November 2010 at the National War Memorial. Spectators are asked to be in place no later than 1030 hrs.
> 
> The following parades and ceremonies are being held in the various communities in and around Ottawa commemorating Remembrance Day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (9 Nov 2010)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Apart from Downtown celebrations, does anybody know of where to take part in this in the Orleans area of Ottawa? I am new in the city and want to try and avoid downtown



If you are planning on attending the Ceremony in Orleans, head to the Legion (Branch 632) on Taylor Creek, just off of trim road.  The ceremony runs from 1030 to 1100 and is well attended by local organizations and a strong contingent from 33 CER as one of our armouries is directly across the road from the legion.  I have attended downtown a couple of times and it is impressive but if you are trying to avoid the crowds this is a nice alternative.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Nov 2010)

Here is an update on locations in the NCR:

The following parades and ceremonies are being held in the various communities in and around Ottawa commemorating Remembrance Day. 

Bells Corners – 1045 to 1200 hrs, Royal Canadian Legion (Bells Corners Branch 593), Centrepointe Drive between Constellation Drive and Chrysalis Way, and to the ceremonial site. 

Confederation Park - 0900 hrs at the National Aboriginal Veterans Monument. 

Kanata – 1030 to 1200 hrs, Royal Canadian Legion (Kanata Branch 638), east on The Parkway between Earl of March High School (4 Parkway) and Teron Road, south on Teron Road between The Parkway and Colchester Square, Colchester Square, and to the Kanata Cenotaph for the ceremonial service. 

Manotick/South Carleton – 1030 to 1200 hrs, Royal Canadian Legion (South Carleton Branch 314), east on Beaverwood Road from the Royal Canadian Legion to Manotick Main Street, north on Manotick Main Street from Beaverwood Road to Bridge Street, east on Bridge Street from Manotick Main Street to Dickinson Street, south on Dickinson Street from Bridge Street, and to the Manotick Cenotaph for the ceremonial service 

Metcalfe – 1045 to 1200 hrs, ceremonial service at the Metcalfe Cenotaph in front of Old City Hall. 

National Military Cemetery - 1100 hrs, Beechwood Cemetery (280 Beechwood Avenue). Ceremony participants are requested to arrive by 1030 hrs. 

National War Memorial – 1030 to 1200 hrs, Royal Canadian Legion, Dominion Command. 

Navan – 1045 to 1145 hrs, Colonial Road between Henn Drive and Delson Drive, and to the Navan Cenotaph for the ceremonial service. 

Orléans – 1030 to 1100 hrs, Royal Canadian Legion (Branch 632) Vimont Court, and Taylor Creek Boulevard between Vimont Court and the Royal Canadian Legion at 800 Taylor Creek Boulevard, and to the Orleans Cenotaph for the ceremonial service. 

Osgoode – 1045 to 1200 hrs, Royal Canadian Legion (Osgoode Branch 589), Victoria Street between Eighth Line Road and Louise Street, and to ceremonial service at Osgoode Cenotaph in front of Municipal Building. 

Richmond – 1045 to 1145 hrs, Royal Canadian Legion (Richmond Branch 625), Perth Street between the Richmond Shopping Plaza and the Richmond Memorial Park for the ceremonial service. 

Stittsville – 1345 to 1445 hrs, Royal Canadian Legion (Stittsville and District Branch 618), north on Stittsville Main Street between the Royal Canadian Legion, (1480 Stittsville Main Street) and Warner-Colpitts Lane, and west on Warner-Colpitts Lane between Stittsville Main Street and the Stittsville Cenotaph for the ceremonial service. 

Vanier - 1330 to 1530 hrs, Royal Canadian Legion (Eastview Branch 462). The Parade will begin at the Eastview Legion, 294 Cyr Avenue and proceed north to Montreal Road. It will then proceed east and turn north on Hannah Street to the Vanier Cenotaph, located at the corner of Hannah Street and Marier Avenue. 

Westboro – 1330 to 1500 hrs, Royal Canadian Legion (Westboro Branch 480), north on Winston Avenue between the Royal Canadian Legion and Madison Avenue, east on Madison Avenue between Winston Avenue and Churchill Avenue, south on Churchill Avenue between Madison Avenue and Richmond Road, and west on Richmond Road between Churchill Avenue and Broadview Avenue, and wreath laying and ceremonial service at the Westboro Cenotaph.

The following parade will be held in Gatineau commemorating Remembrance Day:

Gatineau – Meet at 1030 at Royal Canadian Legion (Aylmer Branch #33), at 59 Bancroft, Gatineau. Parade will form-up at 1045 hrs.


----------

